# Converting Rear 9mm QR to 12 or 15mm Thru Axle



## italianshox (Dec 10, 2014)

I am not very happy with the results i am getting with my standard quick release on my MTB. 

The rear wheel often slips even when it is very tighly locked down. I was thinking that changing the axle from a 9mm QR to something like a 12 or 15mm thru axle would increase stiffness or reliability. 

I am not very familiar with rear wheel axle conversion, so any help explaining how to undergo this conversion would be very much appreciated. I understand that i will probably need a new rear hub right?


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

You can only mount the type(size) rear axle that your frame will accept. If it currently is fitted with a QR the frame most likely has a 10mm. vertical dropout (not 9mm.) 9mm. is the size of front QR. Some frames have replaceable dropouts so if you have one of those you may have choices.

I would say your best bet is to get a quality skewer like a Shimano XT. Many people rode with QR rear axles for years with no problems.

Some hubs can be converted so it depends what type/brand you have.

Probably your only option and a pretty good one, if your hub can be converted, is to fit a 10mm. through bolt axle which is as stiff as anything out there. It is basically a large bolt that fits into your dropouts and bolts to the frame. 

By the way 15mm. is only found on forks.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

depends on your hub, but if you have a sealed-bearing unit, you might be able to buy replacement cap and a 10mm thru-axle. I converted my Stan's hub to 10mm thru with a Hadley bolt and it's terrific.


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

I would second the upgrade of qr,look for higher end shimano or hope style with brass collars not the common plastic ones on the majority of qr's.
As above also, depending on your hubs, you could fit a 10mm rear and use the normal dropouts,


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

If your hub has a conversion for a 10mm thru axle, that should solve tour problems. I converted my AM Classic rear hub to a 10mm thru axle, I use a DT Swiss 10mm skewer.


----------

